# Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!



## doggie (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich gebs zu, ich halte es nicht mehr aus!#q  Ich muss zum Fischen!!! |supergri 

Mein Hausgewässer (See ca. 10 ha) ist natürlich komplett zugefroren, also einzige Chance: Eisangeln!!!

Bin bezüglich Eisangeln ein absoluter rookie, habe dementsprechend auch keinen Eisbohrer. Wie kriege ich ohne Bohrer eine anständiges Eisloch hin??? Säge, Axt, Sprengstoff...............?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!!

doggie


----------



## stockfisch (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Hi Doggie,

Hammer und Meisel sollten reichen .. ein Gefäss zum Ausschöpfen der kleinen Eisklumpen wär auch nicht schlecht, sonst gibts zu Beginn sehr kalte Fingern ;-)


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Wenn Du im Umgang mit ner Axt bewandert bist, machst Du damit nichts verkehrt!!! Abschöpfkelle nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## TroKon (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

@doggie bitte vergiss nicht, bei der ganzen Suchtbefriedigung ein paar grundliegende Dinge.
1. Eisfischen ist nicht überall erlaubt.
2. denk an deine Sicherheit auf dünnem Eis mit der Axt rumhacken |kopfkrat 
da wird oft das Loch sehr groß, dann wenn du eingebrochen bist. |gr: 
Unbedingt das Eis auf haltbarkeit und dicke prüfen. 
Am besten wäre es mit einem Kollegen zu fischen, evtl. mit einem Seil sichern. #6 
Viel Spass und Petri Heil


----------



## Seebaer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Hallo doggie

würde an Deiner Stelle ein Beil dazu nehmen und ein loch reinschlagen. Aber Vorsicht dabei.
Danach eventuell mit Säge das Eis aufschneiden.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Astsaege-Holzsaege-Saege-Holz-350mm-Fuchsschwanz-Ast-Saege_W0QQitemZ6028279024QQcategoryZ39055QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
( die Säge etwas größer wäre natürlich einfacher)


Am besten erstmal mit Kollegen zusammen gehen.


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Motorsäge mit Biokettenöl. Geht rein wie Butter.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Auf kurz oder lang kommste nicht drum rum Dir nen Bohrer zu kaufen !

Axt ist schön & gut .. jedoch meist auch sehr nass 
Hammer & Meißel ... wenn damit auf dem See aufkreuzt & loslegst, sorgst Du mit Sicherheit für viele Lacher !
Säge ... auch schön & gut, aber vorher jedes Mal ne Nut zum Starten hacken ?
Kettensäge ... eine gängige & flotte Variante ! ABER -> Nur mit Bioöl betreiben !!!

Investiere in den Bohrer ... das Ding wirst Du Jahr für Jahr aufs neue benutzen ! Du wirst sehen, dass dies die geläufigste Variante ist !

mfg
basti


----------



## stockfisch (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Also so abwägig ist die Hammer/Meisel Geschichte nicht .. funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut wenn das Eis nicht unbedingt so dick ist .. wobei ich natürlich auch nen Bohrer vorzieh ;-)


----------



## FischDose (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Hallo,
hier in Berlin kannste bei einem Angelladen nen Bohrer für 5€ am Tag mieten. 
Vielleicht macht das der Hänler deines Vertrauens ja auch. Frag ihn doch mal. 

Viel Erfolg

Rolf


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

... hab ich als "lütten Jung" auch mal ausprobiert :

Kostet dich bei jedem zweiten Loch ein Meißel,es sein denn,du bindest die fest.
(Sonst flutschen die beim "Durchbruch" sowatt von schnell durch die Fingers.


Uli H.)


----------



## Tommy-Boy (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Mit Beil klappt das ganz gut, ist aber vielleicht (wg. 'Aufwecken' von Tierchen im Winterschlaf/Ruhephase) nicht die beste Lösung, da klappt das mit dem Bohrer schon besser.

Falls es doch mit dem Beil gemacht wird: Nicht meinen Fehler wiederholen und erst eine Seite durchschlagen. Dann füllt sich nämlich der Spalt mit Wasser, und bei jedem weiteren Schlag platscht einem die kalte Wasser/Eissplittersuppe ins Gesicht. Also zuerst den Spalt so weit wie möglich schlagen OHNE zu durchschlagen, dann den Rest.

Viel Spass beim Eisangeln, echt 'ne schöne Sache.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Pattex (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Ich hätte da auch noch ne Idee.
http://www.familie-ahlers.de/witze/atombombe.html
Hier die Bauanleitung für meine Idee.
Klappt bestimmt, auch wenn ich selber dies noch nie versucht habe.
Aber vielleicht kannst du das für mich übernehmen.

PS: Wenn du es versucht hast, hast du auch genug Platz zum angeln.
Aber ich kan dir nicht versichern ob dann noch Fische im Gewässer sind.


----------



## Seebaer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*



			
				Ossipeter schrieb:
			
		

> Motorsäge mit Biokettenöl. Geht rein wie Butter.


 
Wen wir auf der Arbeit im Winter Eis mit Motorsägen aufgeschnitten haben wurde das komplette Sägekettenhaftöl aus der Maschine genommen. Das Wasser übernimmt die Aufgabe des Sägekettenhaftöls.
Zudem gibt es dann keine hässliche Ölflecke im Eis.
Den Eisblock am besten dann mit einen Beil herausnehmen und neben das Eisloch legen. Somit ist das Eisloch schon etwas gekennzeichnet.


----------



## DinkDiver (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

also ich denk wenn du noch was fangen willst is doch n eisbohrer recht sinnvoll oder? mit der kettensäge machts natürlich mehr spaß :-D


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Also das mit dem Geräuschpegel ist meiner Meinung nach total überbewertet 
Wie schon in einem anderen Thread gesagt, war ich auch am WE wieder auf dem Eis, welches derartig derbe Geräusche von sich gab .. will nicht wissen, wie das unter dem Eis, bzw. im Wasser geklungen haben muss .. 

Egal ob mit Axt oder MKS oder Bohrer .. man fängt Fische ... eventuell sind dieses kurzzeitig etwas erschrocken aber schon nach kurzer Zeit wieder vor Ort !

bast


----------



## Seebaer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

@doggie

erkundige dich vorm Eisangeln erst was für Fische in Deinen Gewässer sind. Nicht das es Dir so geht wie diesen Angler|supergri 

http://lustich.de/lustich/videodb-videos-74-29.html

Gruß

Seebaer


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

AAAaaahhh .... mein Herz!

Kannst doch alte Leut so erschrecken.

Uli


----------



## Tomasz (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Ich nehme auch in der Regel ein Beil und schlage ein dreieckiges Loch (ca. 25 cm Kantenlänge) in das Eis. Wichtig ist dabei wie schon beschrieben nicht eine Seite durchzuschlagen, da sich sonst das Loch mit Wasser füllt. Anschließend mit einer Kelle abschöpfen und fertig. Die Fische scheint der Krach nicht weiter zu stören. Jedenfalls habe ich noch keine Unterschiede zum Eislochbohrer feststellen können. Der Bohrer braucht meiner Meinung zu lange bis das Loch durch ist. Kann aber auch an der Schärfe liegen.

Gruß Tomasz


----------



## Juthoje (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Also wir hatten immer einen alten Zinkeimer, ca. 10 Holzkohle Briketts rein, anzünden und denn warten|supergri  So ein sauberes rundes loch kriegste nicht besser hin. Anschliesend den Eimer ans Ufer stellen |licht


----------



## yakfish (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Musst aufpassen, dass du das Eis in Schichten abträgst. Brichst du an einer Stelle durch, füllt sich das Loch fix mit Wasser und unten is nur nen kleines Loch. Wenn du dann hackst, wirste klitschnass. In so einem Fall hilft ne Eisenstange, unten angeschärft oder mit ner angeschweißten Schneide. 

yakfish


----------



## doggie (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten!#6 

Die Tipps haben mir sehr weitergeholfen!!!:m 

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## sundeule (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Ich nehme meist den Schlitten mit, den ich meinen traurigen Kindern grob entrissen habe(nein, dass war geschwindelt). Auf dem liegt dann das Gerödel und ich hab einen Sitz.
Erste Wahl ist ein Eisbohrer.


Dann eine Weile nix.


Ansonsten nehme ich statt einer Axt lieber eine kurze Brechstange (ca. 1m.) und stoße damit ein Loch durch das Eis. Mit der bin ich wesentlich schneller, kann die Größe des Loches einfacher einhalten (hack mal mit der Axt ein kleines(!) Loch bei 30cm Eis!) und ich bin am Ende noch trocken geblieben, was bei einer Axt nicht immer gelingt


----------



## Mepps (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da auch noch ne Idee.
> http://www.familie-ahlers.de/witze/atombombe.html
> Hier die Bauanleitung für meine Idee.
> Klappt bestimmt, auch wenn ich selber dies noch nie versucht habe.
> ...


 
jaja die merkt man an, dass du öfters mit strahlenden materien experimentierst 
du bist halt nen kerngesunder kollege#6


----------



## duck_68 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisloch ohne Eisbohrer!!!*

Haben Gestern mit der Kettensäge in 10 Minuten 8 Löcher von 30 X 30 ins Eis geschnitten - geht rein wie in Butter#6 



[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img520.*ih.us/img520/6082/bild0047et.jpg[/URL] 


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img520.*ih.us/img520/4441/bild0107ih.jpg[/URL]​

Gruß
Martin|wavey:


----------

